# Am I too old to fit in?



## Janeyspark (Oct 5, 2017)

I have been offered a job in Dubai, but am 56, never lived abroad and am wondering if anyone else has moved there at this age and struggled to fit in and make friends. It seems most people are in their 20's and 30's. I would be coming on my own and don't know anyone. Be interested to know if anyone has moved there at this age and what they experienced.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Janeyspark said:


> I have been offered a job in Dubai, but am 56, never lived abroad and am wondering if anyone else has moved there at this age and struggled to fit in and make friends. It seems most people are in their 20's and 30's. I would be coming on my own and don't know anyone. Be interested to know if anyone has moved there at this age and what they experienced.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Age is just a number!
It's more about your interests and outlook on life than your actual age.
We have friends of all ages from 20's through to 60's.
Dubai is a melting pot of people of all ages from virtually all the countries of the World.
If you make the effort - you will fit in fine!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Work colleagues of mine just arrived aged 45 and brought the mother in law who is 65 with them - they all love it.

Most people aren't in their 20's and 30's IMO - its just them that make all the noise so you notice them more.

My guess at the demographic would be the average is in their 40's with a lot of older people with experience in their 50's and early 60's.

Don't worry about it - its how you feel that matters.


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

I see aged parents of people working here happy as they have made the effort to find new interests and go out and make friends, and I have seen those who were miserable and left because they are too homesick and conscious about stepping out of their comfort zone and mingle with multi cultural crowd of uae.. 

you however are not an aging parent on residence visa, you will have a job and thus several opportunities to meet people and go places. You should do fine, just stick it out till the homesickness (which is common) has worn off !


----------



## Marcobeats (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey Janey. i think you'll fit in just fine. Age is just a number, It's about how you feel. Dubai is a very welcoming place after all. I'm sure you're gonna love the sun too! 

Cheers.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Janeyspark,

As a famous author said 'Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway' :smile:


----------



## Zohaib Sajjad (Sep 13, 2017)

Don't think that you're old and you cannot do anything age just a number. As Jeanne Louise said "I had to wait 110 years to become famous. I wanted to enjoy it as long as possible." Jeanne Louise Calment (1875-1997)


----------



## Janeyspark (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you to all those that replied. Just very nervous about it all really as a complete life change. I suppose if I don't try it I will never no, but if anyone has joined clubs or social things and found them really helpful if you could let me know please 👍


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Janeyspark said:


> Thank you to all those that replied. Just very nervous about it all really as a complete life change. I suppose if I don't try it I will never no, but if anyone has joined clubs or social things and found them really helpful if you could let me know please 👍


We moved here 6 months ago, both in our mid 50’s. We’ve both gradually found things to do. Slightly easier for me as I’m working so instantly had people to engage with but my wife has gradually found her feet and from knowing nobody has quite quickly grown a nice group of friends in a similar situation and a cross section of ages. Besides work I’ve gained friends at my circuit training classes. Age was the last of my concerns when we moved


----------



## Janeyspark (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for that, yes I will be working so I will have people at work, and would like to join a yoga class. I suppose when I get there I can put a post on here to meet up with people like your wife and make friendships that way. Did she do that?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Janeyspark said:


> Thanks for that, yes I will be working so I will have people at work, and would like to join a yoga class. I suppose when I get there I can put a post on here to meet up with people like your wife and make friendships that way. Did she do that?


She’s got chatting to neighbors but also have a look at the expat woman site/forum ....... if you can sift through the plastic surgery and gynaecology threads  you should find some ‘meet up’ threads.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Where's BedouGirl when you need her?


----------



## Dubblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Don't worry, lots of people in their 30s have a miserable time of it as well ;-)

The 50-60 crowd are ever present at brunches, earn a significant amount more than the club 18-30s and have a lot more disposable income when the kids leave home. There's a vibrant group in Dubai


----------



## shafackhan (Sep 27, 2017)

its not a rule only youngsters can move here. People of every age is welcome here and can live happily.


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

shafackhan said:


> its not a rule only youngsters can move here. People of every age is welcome here and can live happily.


Unless of course you hit retirement age when you are giving prompt kicking out so your can live happily somewhere else.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The first time I came here I was 25, lived here again at 32 then went away until my mid-50's, now late 50's. 

I'm getting used to the service level, including maids, laundry service, food delivery (even McDonalds delivers), helpful doormen at my apartment, grocery delivery, pharmacy deliveries, water delivery, if I could just find a guy to do my exercise for me and I'd be all set. It would be very hard for me to move back and be as happy. 

Plenty of us old farts here to make friends with if you wish, 50's is easier in my opinion that in 40's, all of that group is usually tied up with kids.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Kostik3000 said:


> Unless of course you hit retirement age when you are giving prompt kicking out so your can live happily somewhere else.


Surely most intelligent people would know they were approaching retirement age and plan accordingly...... it doesn’t happen overnight.


----------

